# Spraying Rubber tyres



## mlarm (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi I was just after some advice I want to spray some motocross tyres different colours, they will just be on display not actually used.

So i was wondering whether anyone knows of and spray coatings i can use ?
The colours i need to spray them are blue white and red, not on the same tyre eg some blue some white some red.

Many Thanks 

Matt


----------

